# 2016 3D Canadian Outdoor Championships



## jjay3d

Does anyone one have any information on the 2016 3D Canadian Outdoor Championships. The organizing Club does not seem to have a website for this yet. The longer they take, people will make other arrangements for their summer.


----------



## FiFi

its about 20min from my place, in Windsor, they are working on 3 new courses last I heard, probably best to send an email to the organiser, let me see if I can forward his email to you


----------



## 302jarvis

There is no contact information for the organizers. Would be nice to know of hotels info or schedule of some sort . I agree if somethjng not available soon people will start making other plans


----------



## Bigjono

I'm sure the dates will be posted somewhere but you are right, it's bang in the middle of tournament season for all federations as well as vacation time so the sooner the better for people I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi

302jarvis said:


> There is no contact information for the organizers. Would be nice to know of hotels info or schedule of some sort . I agree if somethjng not available soon people will start making other plans


Windsor has a ton of Hotels, do a search, anything on Huron Church Rd will be close to the proposed venue


----------



## FiFi

Send any inquiries to [email protected]


----------



## 302jarvis

Is there a host hotel


----------



## dh1

Which club in Windsor is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi

I believe its Windsor Archery and Kingsville, not totally sure


----------



## Bigjono

302jarvis said:


> Is there a host hotel


I'm guessing not if I'm honest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjay3d

If The Host Clubs are not able to put a web site up with the information archer need and want, a poster on Archery Canada will work on does not require much effort.


----------



## 302jarvis

I was in contact with the organizer and I guess there will be website up soon


----------



## Maxtor

Everything is being worked on and info should be available really soon. I know there are rooms reserved with 2 different hotels in the Windsor area and that info will be provided soon as well. There are now 3 clubs running this, Windsor Archery, Kingsville Wild Goose and Lambton-Kent Archers. And NO, don't jump on Sean and Fiona regarding this because they are busy elsewhere and not working on this


----------



## wabbithunter

Do they know the location of the shoot yet?


----------



## Maxtor

wabbithunter said:


> Do they know the location of the shoot yet?


 Not that I last heard but I'm attending a meeting regarding this shoot tomorrow morning so hopefully I can give more info after that


----------



## Bigjono

What are the actual shoot days and what format? I assume it is WA classes and rules?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigHUN

are you planning an xbow class?


----------



## FiFi

I highly doubt there will be a xbow class, they will be running the AC categories, the optional class addition was removed several years ago


----------



## leva0056

Will there be any known yardage classes?


----------



## Robert Piette

leva0056 said:


> Will there be any known yardage classes?


The Canadian 3D Championships are a completely Unknown Yardage tournament.


----------



## Bigjono

It's listed as 29/30/31 July, is it a 3 day shoot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Piette

Bigjono said:


> It's listed as 29/30/31 July, is it a 3 day shoot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In years past it has always been a 3 day tournament, with three courses of 27 targets (one has 26), one for each day. I would assume it's the same this year.


----------



## Maxtor

Robert Piette said:


> In years past it has always been a 3 day tournament, with three courses of 27 targets (one has 26), one for each day. I would assume it's the same this year.


 Yes, it is the same and Archery Canada has specifically said NO CROSSBOWS! Not sure why but it's their call. There is a meeting coming up with the city of Windsor (March 22 I believe) and all details will be released after that meeting


----------



## Philprop

Is this a open shoot that anyone can sign up for?


----------



## 302jarvis

Hoping to book hotels soon. Wish we could get some answers


----------



## 302jarvis

Thought we were supposed to get some information after the march 22nd meetings


----------



## jjay3d

They really do not want anyone else from Canada to come I guess.


----------



## MawnteyCarlo

http://albertaarchery.syntechmotorsports.ca - If anyone supplies me with the information I will make a calendar for each province's shoots. I just started this a few days ago but it'll be no problem to add all the provinces so that we can have a centralized place to find all the information on the shoots for the year. I'm also looking for a "class" chart. Ive found one but it's not laid out the nicest. I might have to spend some time and create a chart so people know what class they shoot in. Looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## LMacD

There is a facebook group for this year's nationals. No updates as of the 22nd though...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/758198347538757/


----------



## turkster

Finger Class????


----------



## Bigjono

I still can't find much info on the event or how/where to register.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor

Website for the 3D Nationals

http://www.2016archerynationals.com/index.html


----------



## Maxtor

Enterprise Car rentals is going to be a shoot sponsor and car rentals can be had for $33/day with unlimited miles


----------



## wabbithunter

Does anyone know where in Windsor the shoot will be held?


----------



## coptor doctor

still no schedule posted?


----------



## muskykris

wabbithunter said:


> Does anyone know where in Windsor the shoot will be held?


This?^^^^

It's hard to find any info.

If someone has a link please post it... The one on the AC sight just says windsor


----------



## giltyone

Fingers is an old class where you shoot compound with fingers - gloves or tabs (no mechanical release aid)


----------



## giltyone

Bigjono said:


> I still can't find much info on the event or how/where to register.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.2016archerynationals.com/3d-nationals.html

registration is ONLINE.


----------



## Punctualdeer

I was suppose to go this year for my 7th participations. With the price they charge for the 3 events (360$) plus gaz, logging and meal. To expensif for a retired worker. The told me is because is about US exange. I don't know wath is about the US money. It is a Canadian championship in Canada.i don't understand the way they think.


----------



## Topper1018

Couple questions regarding location and format for the 3d nationals:
1-Where and when would one go to register at the venue if not pre registering?
2-Is there a schedule for shoot days and times by class?
3-I shot the nats way back and i think we had to be there on the friday to check in prior no?
4- I cant for the life of me remember how many targets total and what days the rounds are shot on
5- Pretty sure i know the answer, but are there no known distance classes available even just at the shoot, not necessarily qualifying for AC recognition?

Also for my own curiosity, are the target ranges purchased new and sold off after the event? If so how many and who does a man speak to?

Appreciate any help


----------



## FiFi

Most of this in on the web sight now the schedule is up as well, Friday is check in and equipment inspection, no know distances(K50), targets are 80 over 3 days( 27/27/26) plus Grand Prix on day 3 at the main range. you will need to speak to bob directly about target sales, he doesn't come on AT so you will need to use FB


----------



## turkster

know that. r they having a finger class?


----------



## grantmac

turkster said:


> know that. r they having a finger class?


If it's on the AC rule books then yes.


----------



## Reed

are they posting results anywhere?


----------



## Attack

There are only 4 archers in the mens Trad division... Almost no one showed up to this shoot. They made it way to pricey. Team BC is killing it though as the members that placed high enough at the Prince George shoot here in BC got sponsored and their flight payed for.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono

Attack said:


> There are only 4 archers in the mens Trad division... Almost no one showed up to this shoot. They made it way to pricey. Team BC is killing it though as the members that placed high enough at the Prince George shoot here in BC got sponsored and their flight payed for.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


Agree totally. The complete lack of interest from Ontario shooters speaks volumes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attack

I was going to go but was told it wasn't worth it. If I had I would be 3rd in instinctive but 3rd out of 5 isn't too impressive lol. The indoors back in April were great but they were held 5 minutes from my house so it was well worth it.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

attack wondering how you got idea you would of been 3rd but did not shoot it...just a question...


----------



## Attack

Just my average... Would have had me 3rd I believe... That is what my buddy that got silver said anyways. Lol

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

are you one of the guys from vancover who shoots with a guy named mark who I had the pleasure of shooting with....and a young lady that where here maybe 5-7 years ago..i think last day I shot high score that day brought me from 6th to 3rd..and then I think 20-30 trad shooters are results posted yet any where


----------



## Attack

I shoot with lots of people... 2 different Marcs. which shoot were you at? My name is Hector. 

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

this mark smoked small cigars... I think I shot with you... think I had my Winnebago then...hector rings a bell ....do you know total attendance numbers


----------



## wabbithunter

It's easy to say that you would've taken third by sitting on your computer because of your average score. Well I can tell you that your average would not have been held at Windsor.Those were tough courses and if look at the top 2 which you should know both.you will see they did not shoot their averages.By the way I did take third and between second and third there was not to many points seperating them. Like I said should've could've won doesn't mean anything on a keyboard.Come out and shoot so we have more than 4 in a class.


----------



## Attack

Didn't mean anything by it Wabbit. I know Dave and Fred didn't shoot their best at all. I shoot with Dave all the time, he is better than me. He is the one that said I would be third if I was there. If I had gone it would have been for fun as I don't have any scores submitted to get onto team Canada. I did want to but things were too busy at home and I was told it wasn't worth just for fun. I apologise if I offended you in any way. Next time.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## wabbithunter

No worries 
It was courses that you had to be there to shoot to compare to your averages. The biggest target was deer with smaller than normal vitals.
Had a great time again shooting with Fred.Also meeting and shooting with Dave was fun.Great guys to shoot with!!!


----------



## Maxtor

Attack said:


> I was going to go but was told it wasn't worth it.
> Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


 You shouldn't listen to other people as far as whether or not it's "worth it" because all weekend we heard nothing but compliments on the courses and everything else. And as far as too pricey, it wasn't really much more then the last one from what I'm hearing. About $20 is what I was told.


----------



## Attack

Maxtor said:


> You shouldn't listen to other people as far as whether or not it's "worth it" because all weekend we heard nothing but compliments on the courses and everything else. And as far as too pricey, it wasn't really much more then the last one from what I'm hearing. About $20 is what I was told.


The reg fee was not the expensive part... The $800 to get there is what deterred me more. 

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

that's the same for us I think it was out west last year.. usually out of province shooters are supported or sponsored..to keep their stats up to make the Canadian team...can some one post a link to final scores and numbers for attendance please I can`t figure archery canadfa`s web site out.. thanks guys


----------



## Lionel

As a point of interest, I note on the results of the 3d Canadian National Championships posted on the FCA website that there were 239 shooters at the 3d Nationals.
In checking the provinces of the shooters, there were none from the host Province.
http://fca.ca/en/tournaments/results/championship-results.
Lionel


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

your link goes to 2015 can`t find 2016 outdoor 3d just finished


----------



## Lionel

FCA.ca - tournaments - tournament results - 2016 3D National results.
Lionel


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

did all that just got to a result page printed blk on blk ..is there a direct link ..thanks in advance


----------



## Attack

You need to select the category along the very bottom.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## x-quizit

I have looked on the website as well and the 2016 Outdoor 3d championship results are not yet posted under the Tournament Results page, however the link is available from the Homepage under Championship Results. As for saying there weren't any shooters from the host province in attendance, that is incorrect as I personally know of at least a dozen if not more that shot the outdoor champs and quite a few that placed top 3.


----------



## Reed

130 shooters 

here is a link t the FB page and the results

Reed


----------



## Lionel

I stand corrected. 
I was looking at indoor results. That was not in Ontario. 
Sorry
Lionel


----------



## Reed

https://www.facebook.com/groups/758198347538757/


guess it would help if I add the link


----------

